# Good quality, comfortable patio lounge furniture



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We already purchased two 'zero gravity' chairs on clearance at Costco, which I love but we have such a beautiful deck area that we want something more appealing aesthetically. I prefer something that I can relax on, maybe even take an afternoon nap after reading a few chapters of my favourite book, with a tall cool drink beside me... ahhh that would be perfect!

Costco I love but their furniture is so expensive! I was considering visiting a patio furniture place in Ottawa (there are two that I know of) and seeing what they have on clearance. I find their prices on sale are reasonable, as long as the quality is good. I don't mind paying more for something that will last, even if we have to replace the pillows occasionally.

Something like this is ideal, possibly two with a coffee table in the middle. The price will still be a lot, but cheaper than Costco.
The black one with light grey cushions is on sale.

http://www.clubpiscine.ca/2015-product-loveseats-and-sectionals-repos-sofa-bed.html

Can anyone think of a more 'frugal' but also nice looking way to go? I was thinking a nice hammock but we would need a stand, and even then I'm not sure I like the look of a hammock... they are comfy but not really 'wow' looking.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I would have a look at Sears.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

don't buy online. sit in it first. 
There is a ton of this oversized, overstuffed looking wicker stuff out there this year and 90% of it is awful to sit on. 

I'm still sitting on my old plastic chaise loungers with the generic cushions because nothing even comes close in comfort. I have sat in over 100 patio chairs in stores and nada.
I was really hoping for a comfy recliner. The LaZboys are probably the best and they're good for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I am currently starting to build a shed to ba able to store nice outdoor furniture like being discussed here. For now it is the crappy plastic stuff that nests and can be crammed into our single car grages attic.
Keep the discusson going. By next summer I hope to be able to gie the greying PVC stuff the heave ho.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

hystat you are so right. We ended up going to see the sofa I posted in my original post and it was awful, simply awful. Sitting on it you could feel the support bar under your bottom and it was very uncomfortable. The foam was clearly really crappy quality, which I imagine reflects the quality of the whole piece.

I'm still on the search - I found one at Walmart but it's steel frame so no go, I don't want rust. We live in a small town so if we can have something shipped that's ideal, I know it means we won't have "sit tested" it first but some stores (ie Lowes, or Costco) it wouldn't be a huge hassle to return to if need be.

Costco is stupidly expensive for what you get, and Lowes doesn't seem to have anything that fits my needs - I am looking for something with foam cushions that I can laze around on during the afternoons while the kids are in school (on my days off) and read books or take a nap. Gravity chairs are okay but I'm hoping for something better.

Any suggestions, has anyone here found a great napping piece for their patio?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I've always found Adirondack chairs to be really comfortable, and some of them are sold with matching footrests so you can stretch out. We use ours without any cushions and they're comfortable for hours, but I imagine they'd be even more comfortable with cushions. Ours are wood, but they sell them in durable plastic as well.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Costco is expensive, but I think they do offer some quality patio furniture. My parents got a set for $1000 (a large table with a tile top and 6 chairs), with a heavy aluminum frame and good paint. It was very heavy. I find most big box retailers are selling very poor quality disposable furniture (good for three or four seasons, and by then the styles have changed).


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

We were going to get a table and chair set for our new deck, but after thinking about it, it seemed kind of pointless, so you really only use that to eat. reading a book or lounging around is not comfortable.

We were at Ikea last year, and picked up a very large combination of modular sofas/benches to create a nice u-shape. we added coffee tables in the middle and now we eat, snooze and lounge there. They don't carry the ones we got anymore, but it was similar to http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/departments/outdoor/21959/ the ARHOLMA series. Way more practical than a table set and we have enough that we can seat up to 10 people comfortably. More can sit on the deck on cushions and still be part of the conversation.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you considered checking out Canadian Tire?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/outdo...iture-Hub_EN&gclid=COXS2bWTqr4CFcgRMwodKmYALQ

Prices are quite competitive and surprisingly some of the furniture is of decent quality.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

We got the La-Z-Boy Griffin set a few years ago at Canadian Tire. Excellent quality, very comfy and looks great. I'd buy it again. Still available on their website. Synergy posted.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm partial to Costco and will pay more if it lasts. I guess I could always take it back after a season if there's anything I don't like about it - I dislike taking stuff back after using it for a while, but when you pay that much I expect it to stand up perfectly.

Canadian Tire has some very nice sets at a great price. I noticed the La-Z-Boy set Jets99 talked about, it looks really nice. Do you happen to know if it's steel or aluminum framed Jets99?


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracious Living Brand

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sadly, the La-Z-Boy set from Canadian Tire is steel frame, which is a no-go for me. Steel rusts after a few years, better to buy aluminum frame.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Addy, I didn't even consider steel vs aluminum. It's totally wrapped in the synthetic wicker. No frame exposed. Don't think you'll ever see rust. The Lazy Boy quality is better than most sets I've seen. Really comfy too. 

Just got it out of the shed today. Going to enjoy a beer lounging on the deck this weekend now that we finally are warming up in sunny Winterpeg!


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Just bought the Costco set with a ceramic tile top and aluminum chairs. Cost about $1400. incl. taxes. Came with a cover for the table and chairs slide underneath. Very heavy, 136 lbs for the table alone. Really like it and very sturdy, however, it was pricey. Paid 100. four years ago for a used similar vinyl chair set with glass table and reclining chairs. Worked well and sold it last week for 120. Used could be a good alternative.


----------



## tiffbou2 (Jul 4, 2013)

I know you are looking for this summer, but I got a gorgeous wicker wave chaise like this one at end of season floor model clearance last year from a pool and patio specialty shop:
http://www.wickercentral.com/source-outdoor-wave-wicker-chaise-lounge.html

It is the most comfortable thing ever and very attractive. It was $600 regular price, but I got it for $200 plus they threw in a matching table. I can't wait to do all my summer reading on it. 

I find the specialty shops to have overall better quality and attractive products than the big chain stores, but can also be pricey. I'd rather buy one nice quality piece that will last for a while than something cheap every season when they break or rust.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

brad said:


> I've always found Adirondack chairs to be really comfortable, and some of them are sold with matching footrests so you can stretch out. We use ours without any cushions and they're comfortable for hours, but I imagine they'd be even more comfortable with cushions. Ours are wood, but they sell them in durable plastic as well.


My husband picked up two of these last week and just put one together at our campground site this weekend. I must say, they are VERY comfortable! I was surprised how comfortable - I think it has to do with the angle of the seat and back, it's like you're lying back in a chair. They weren't cheap, we purchased the recycled plastic units at costco, but they are well made and I'm sure will last years as long as they don't get stolen... the price we paid worries me about theft. My husband wants to anchor them down but then it will be a pain to move them around for comfort (ie sun in your eyes, smoke from the fire pit etc).

I'm planning to buy the foot rests and possibly matching tables from costco.ca as well (they only have the chairs in store stock) but again, the price on these are high... but good thing about Costco is their return policy should I feel the tables and stools aren't worth the price.

Thanks for the suggestion - now to get some pillows for nap time and I'll be set. Here is a picture of the view from our campsite (seasonal) - it's beach front but with just enough trees in front to have some privacy. And the site is about 40' wide and about 100' deep... looking forward to our summer!

http://i.imgur.com/ZZeEUnm.jpg


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

First, I believe anything made out of steel will rust sooner or later, no matter what it is covered in. All it needs sis a little nick or gap in the covering for water to get in. I have seen a lot of plastic covered steel chairs where the still has rusted so much that the rust has expanded and split the plastic wide open. 

Second, steel weighs a a ton to move around, scrap the deck, noise, etc. I would by aluminum with a good coating.

Third, someone said Costco is expensive; they obviously have not shopped in the "quality" outdoor furniture shops where you can easily pay $4000 for a table and four chairs. Beautiful, well made, well designed stuff , but very, very pricey.

Fourth, I too like the stuffed furniture look and it can be comfortable. But a a trusted salesperson told me that no matter what the manufacturer says, if the cushions get wet, eventually they will start to stink from mold, etc. So that mean you either live with that or have to hall them inside or store them in a large waterproof box outside. Too much trouble for me. I suggest a good set made out of the weave like fabric. I have a set that is very comfortable and supportive, has been out in all weather for over 15 years and still looks almost new. 

Fifth, Sears can sell some OK stuff but I made the mistake of recently buying another set from them. Yes it was inexpensive and I got a table, four chairs, two rocking captain chairs, and umbrella and stand. I sat in the store on all chairs and they felt pretty good. It was only after I had it delivered and I sat in them for an evening that I realized the ergonomics sucked. Then after about half an hour I would feel uncomfortable. Need to sit for a while to really appreciate. If you have been out shopping all day sitting on a rock can feel comfortable at first.

Finally, I also made the mistake that the Sears table was tile as well( individual 12" X 12" squares). Weighs a ton to move and store for winter. Hard to clean because of all the gaps between the tiles and fir needles get stuck between them really well - really looks messy.


----------

